# KCMInit crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). [solved]

## gentooued

Hallo,

seit einem emerge world bekomme ich beim KDE-Start folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KCMInit crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
> 
> 

 

Der Versuch mit emerge kcminit das Paket neu zu installieren führte zu:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Error: the =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* package conflicts with another package;
> 
> !!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.
> ...

 

Was aber ziemlich komisch ist, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass kdebase das blockiert. Ich hab dann trotzdem mal 

```

emerge --pretend kcminit

```

versucht, was dann zu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3)
> 
> INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/kde-base/-MERGING-kde-3.5.2
> ...

 

geführt hat. Wegen der Meldung "INCOMPLETE MERGE" hab ich dann das Paket kdebase nochmal gemerged, was an dem Problem aber nichts geändert hat. Hat irgendjemand einen Tip, was ich noch machen könnte? 

Danke,

gentoouedLast edited by gentooued on Mon Nov 27, 2006 9:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Beforegod

Soweit ich weiss ist kcminit schon bei kdebase oder kdelibs dabei und wird nur für Anwendungen benötigt, die auf KDE aufsetzen. Wenn aber der BEnutzer nicht alle KDE Sachen installieren will, kann man kcminit installieren. Also schmeiss es runter und mach den normalen KDE Kram drauf.

----------

## gentooued

Was meinst Du mit "normalen KDE-Kram"?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du sollst ganz einfach emerge kde oder emerge kde-meta machen. Und nicht einzelne Pakete per Hand installieren. Ich denke, du hast KDE drauf. Dann machst du ein emerge -p kde. Das zeigt dir dann, welche Pakete das Bauen von KDE verhindern, weil sie einmal im KDE enthalten sind und einmal separat. Diese Pakete löscht du mit emerge -C. Und dann machst du nochmal emerge kde, dann ist alles ok.

----------

## Beforegod

 *gentooued wrote:*   

> Was meinst Du mit "normalen KDE-Kram"?

 

In KDEBase sind soweit ich weiss noch einzelne KDE Applikationen, die Du im Normalfall (also wenn Du kein KDE verwendest) eh nicht gebrauchen kannst. Das meinte ich mit KDE Kram.

----------

## gentooued

Danke für euere Antworten!

```

emerge -p kde

```

bringt mir nur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Also wohl keine Blocks. Kcminit ist wohl garnicht installiert. Ich habe deshalb dann einfach nochmal "emerge kde" versucht, was mir jedoch folgende Meldung bringt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> make[3]: *** [kfile_mp3.la] Error 1
> ...

 

Weitere Angaben: emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## nikaya

 *gentooued wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also wohl keine Blocks. Kcminit ist wohl garnicht installiert.

 

Doch,da Du anscheinend das monolithische KDE installiert hast ist es wohl im Paket kde-base/kdebase enthalten.

Die Ausgabe der Fehlermeldung reicht nicht,poste mal 20 Zeilen darüber.

----------

## gentooued

[/quote]

Die Ausgabe der Fehlermeldung reicht nicht,poste mal 20 Zeilen darüber.[/quote]

gerne:

```

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkaboodlepart.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib  dummy.lo libkaboodle_noinst.la -lkparts -lqtmcop -lkmedia2_idl -lsoundserver_idl -lartskde -lkmediaplayer

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o kaboodle -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib main.o kaboodleapp.o userinterface.o libkaboodle_noinst.la -lkparts -lqtmcop -lkmedia2_idl -lsoundserver_idl -lartskde -lkmediaplayer

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kaboodle'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kaboodle'

Making all in kappfinder-data

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kappfinder-data'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kappfinder-data'

Making all in kfile-plugins

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kfile-plugins'

Making all in m3u

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kfile-plugins/m3u'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kfile_m3u.h -o kfile_m3u.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kfile_m3u.lo kfile_m3u.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o kfile_m3u.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib  kfile_m3u.lo -lkio

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kfile-plugins/m3u'

Making all in mp3

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kfile-plugins/mp3'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kfile_mp3.h -o kfile_mp3.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/include/taglib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kfile_mp3.lo kfile_mp3.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o kfile_mp3.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/lib -ltag -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib  kfile_mp3.lo -lkio

.libs/kfile_mp3.o: In function `TagLib::List<TagLib::String>::detach()':

kfile_mp3.cpp:(.text._ZN6TagLib4ListINS_6StringEE6detachEv[TagLib::List<TagLib::String>::detach()]+0xa2): undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::hook(std::_List_node_base*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [kfile_mp3.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kfile-plugins/mp3'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/kfile-plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.5/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.5 failed.

```

----------

## nikaya

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519192.html

 *DocReedSolomon wrote:*   

> try to re-emerge taglib 
> 
> i am using media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1

 

----------

## gentooued

@Doe John

Danke - der re-emerge von taglib hat geholfen, jetzt läuft mein emerge world wieder durch, vielen Dank!!

----------

## Finswimmer

Bitte ein Solved in den Titel

----------

